

Ask HN: is there any chatroulette for hackers? - anothertodd

Just a bit curious if there's chatroulette for hackers.<p>I think that's kinda fun to talk with random hackers. I always wish I'm at meetups but we can't go to meetups everyday, everytime. so I just think this would be fun.. :P
======
qwertyboy
It's called IRC.

~~~
athesyn
Can you recommend any hacker channels?

~~~
mtogo
#startups on irc.freenode.net is HN's irc channel, for one.

------
MattBearman
HackRoulette? Could this be done with Goole+ hangouts? I think I'll have a
look into this.

~~~
anothertodd
google+ should require to add people to circles. so it's not random. I think
this could be fun. not like IRC, totally random and refreshing really quickly.

